# Photography Request: Please Share Your...



## ArmedForcesForums.com (Aug 18, 2006)

Greetings everyone!
I just started an online forum for the men & women of the United States Armed Forces.
I was wondering if anyone had photos with a *US Armed Forces Theme* that they would like to share on the site?
Thank you in advance!
I look forward to seeing some great photos http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
*Click here:* http://www.armedforcesforums.com/


----------



## jayfergvr6 (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: Photography Request: Please Share Your... (ArmedForcesForums.com)*


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Photography Request: Please Share Your... (azul)*

This is the only one I have on hand that fits the subject. Oly C2100UZ. Not bad for a tourist shot.
US Forces at the Korean DMZ.


----------



## jayfergvr6 (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: Photography Request: Please Share Your... (Surf Green)*

bump to see more


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Photography Request: Please Share Your... (jayfergvr6)*

Just noticed where you were.







Follow the link in my sig to my photo albums, and check out my Korea pics.
While you're there, if you have any time, get with the Embassy, and arrange a UN VIP tour to the DMZ. It's mosdef worth the time.


----------



## Entourage (Apr 30, 2000)

*Re: Photography Request: Please Share Your... (ArmedForcesForums.com)*

















This pic got resized for some reason, I can upload the original if you need/want it for your site.








Pic of my tattoo... well, 25% of it anyways. LOL 








I have tons more in photoalbums, online albums, etc. 


_Modified by Justin-R32 at 12:54 PM 8-25-2006_


----------



## ArmedForcesForums.com (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: Photography Request: Please Share Your... (Justin-R32)*

Hey everyone!
Thanks for all the responses so far. You've shared some great pics. I started to download some to create an online album.
However, if it's not to much to ask I'd be honored if you guys had the time to register over at http://www.armedforcesforums.com/ & post your pics wherever you like. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I only work on the site part time & managing so many links is making me cross eyed.
Again thanks so much & I look forward to building an awesome online community with you all.
Regards,
Josh @ ArmedForcesForums.com


----------



## Entourage (Apr 30, 2000)

*Re: Photography Request: Please Share Your... (ArmedForcesForums.com)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## WWJD (Jul 14, 1999)

*Re: Photography Request: Please Share Your... (Justin-R32)*

sorry for not registering on the other site, but here's some of mine...


































































































_Modified by WWJD at 11:10 PM 8-26-2006_


----------



## ArmedForcesForums.com (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: Photography Request: Please Share Your... (WWJD)*

This links for all of you! 
http://www.armedforcesforums.com/zerothread?id=5
Thanks for sharing your pics...I think you'll like the images of the Sikorsky CH-53E I posted at the end of the thread.








Enjoy & spread the word!
Regards,
Josh @ ArmedForcesForums.com


----------



## FiReToY (Oct 5, 2005)

*Re: Photography Request: Please Share Your... (ArmedForcesForums.com)*

isn't this spam? just wondering...


----------



## lightsandsirens (Jun 2, 2002)

*Re: Photography Request: Please Share Your... (FiReToY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FiReToY* »_isn't this spam? just wondering...

Well sort of... but it's not like he's advertising 'Free iPods' or something. 
Plus, I enjoy seeing military pics.


----------



## askibum02 (May 10, 2002)

*Re: Photography Request: Please Share Your... (lightsandsirens)*

USMA at West Point and the Hudson River...


----------



## Entourage (Apr 30, 2000)

*Re: Photography Request: Please Share Your... (FiReToY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FiReToY* »_isn't this spam? just wondering...

NO.


----------



## NiCKnIcE (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: Photography Request: Please Share Your... (Justin-R32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Justin-R32* »_
NO. 

yes


----------



## ArmedForcesForums.com (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: Photography Request: Please Share Your... (Justin-R32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Justin-R32* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Justin,
Thanks for the support & registering. I look forward to your & everyone eles stories & experiences


----------



## WRXSIG (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: Photography Request: Please Share Your... (ArmedForcesForums.com)*


----------



## ArmedForcesForums.com (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: Photography Request: Please Share Your... (WRXSIG)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif bump http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ArmedForcesForums.com (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: Photography Request: Please Share Your... (ArmedForcesForums.com)*

*BUMP*


----------



## kewlwhip (Jul 13, 2006)

*Re: Photography Request: Please Share Your... (ArmedForcesForums.com)*

i had started this a few years back when one of my best friends went to serve overthere...he was part of the 4th I.D....nuff said.
check overhere...
in honor 9-11


----------



## Migvr6NYC (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: Photography Request: Please Share Your... (kewlwhip)*

props to all you guys.
any my cousin in iraq


----------



## Gus Polinski (Jul 20, 2001)

*Re: Photography Request: Please Share Your... (Migvr6NYC)*

http://forums.thecarlounge.net...18806


----------



## Veedubboy75 (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: Photography Request: Please Share Your... (WWJD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WWJD* »_sorry for not registering on the other site, but here's some of mine...









_Modified by WWJD at 11:10 PM 8-26-2006_

whoa! does she drive DUB?


----------

